# New: Private landowners, Deer disease control permits, DMU 452



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

see also: 5.76 and 5.78....looks like its not just the DMU 452 section but entire TB counties 

Wildlife Conservation Order: 
5.77 Disease control permit; standards, conditions, records; unlawful acts.
Sec. 5.77. (1) Disease control permits may be issued to any owner of property in a county with a confirmed case
of bovine tuberculosis or lands within 30 miles of a confirmed case of a disease.
(2) Landowners may apply for a permit by filing an application with the department. This application will include
the names of desired authorized designees. This application, once signed by both the landowner an authorized
natural resources representative, shall become the permit. The number of tags issued will be determined by the
department of natural resources representative.
(3) Property inspections may be conducted under the direction and at the discretion of the authorized department
of natural resources representative.
(4) A disease control permit shall not be valid except during the time period for which it is authorized.
(5) The permittee shall keep records as may be required by the director and present them for inspection at the
request of a conservation officer or wildlife biologist.
(6) The permittee or authorized designee shall make a reasonable effort to retrieve all deer shot under the
authority of a permit.
(7) The permittee or authorized designee shall have a copy of the permit and a valid unused tag on their person
when taking or attempting to take deer.
(8) A person killing a deer shall immediately affix the tag to the gambrel or jaw of the deer. The permittee or
authorized designee, upon killing a deer, shall notify the department as instructed on the permit.
(9) All deer killed under a disease control permit shall be disposed of as specified by the permit. If required, deer
heads shall be submitted to the department by the permittee.
(10) The permit shall be valid within the ownership boundaries of the permittee or as stated on the permit.
(11) Permits shall be valid for deer of either sex as noted in the permit. If the taking of an antlered deer is allowed
by the permit, all antlers shall be submitted to the department.
History: Am. 6, 1998, Eff. May 15, 1998; Am. 2, 1999, Eff. Apr. 1, 1999; Am. 5, 2003, Eff. May 10, 2003; Am. 16, 2007, Eff. Nov. 9, 2007.


----------

